# Twinstar - anyone any experience with it ?



## tubamanandy (4 Feb 2014)

What exactly is the Twinstar and how does it work?

Any ideas if this thing works ?


----------



## Trevor Pleco (4 Feb 2014)

Quite a few folks here are using it and seem pleased,,. check out the various threads..

Waiting for my order to arrive


----------



## tubamanandy (5 Feb 2014)

Didnt find a great lot of discussion regarding the Twinstar on the forums


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Feb 2014)

Twinstar..what is it? | Page 25 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Here is a long discusion about TwinStar...check it out


----------



## tubamanandy (5 Feb 2014)

Thanks, missed that thread


----------



## Rob P (5 Feb 2014)

tubamanandy said:


> Thanks, missed that thread


 
How?!  LOL


----------



## tubamanandy (6 Feb 2014)

Not sure !


----------



## JohnKoncz (6 Feb 2014)

I've heard so much good things about Twinstar in Hungary that I'll defenetily buy one for myself!


----------

